# Moving to Dubai with a disabled child?



## Michol (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

I currently live in Australia and we are interested in moving to Dubai for the employment opportunities. We have three girls (7, 20 months and a 4 month old) our 7 year old is serverly disabled so that is making us wary of moving to another country. Just wondering if anyone knows how good the hospitals are there, if there are schools for "special children" and what kind of therapy is available. It is such a big step even if you don't have a disabled child so I would love any information I could get on the area, people, costs etc. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Michol said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently live in Australia and we are interested in moving to Dubai for the employment opportunities. We have three girls (7, 20 months and a 4 month old) our 7 year old is serverly disabled so that is making us wary of moving to another country. Just wondering if anyone knows how good the hospitals are there, if there are schools for "special children" and what kind of therapy is available. It is such a big step even if you don't have a disabled child so I would love any information I could get on the area, people, costs etc. Thank you so much for your help.


Hi and welcome to the forum.
There are a few facilities for children with disabilities, but sadly not in the same scale as we have in Oz ( or any other country).
There are centres for children with special needs and also a school called St Andrews ( though like almost all schools here, they have a waiting list)

The hospitals seem decent, though unless you have insurance, they can be expensive.
Here are some links you may find useful.

The ABA Center For Special Needs,Ras Al Khaimah.

British Institute For Learning Development

Child Early Intervention Medical Center

:: Dubai Community Health Centre ::

.:. Rashid Paediatric Therapy Centre .:.

Dubai Center for Special Needs


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

The schools in Dubai suck big time for kids with disabilities. They do offer but they have no openings at all anywhere. My son is high functioning autistic and we could not get him into any special needs classes. The only way to get him in school was to main stream him in with the regular kindergarden class. my wifes company paid for a teacher assistant to stay with him all day that is on there dime. she isnt even affiliated with the school.

I will tell you this one time, do your research on what your cocmpany will offer and check and double check with each school before you come over here. Dont make the mistakes we made.


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

I Dont have alot of information about disabled education but the hospitals are amongst the best in the world


----------



## Cloudsurf (Sep 21, 2010)

Michol said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently live in Australia and we are interested in moving to Dubai for the employment opportunities. We have three girls (7, 20 months and a 4 month old) our 7 year old is serverly disabled so that is making us wary of moving to another country. Just wondering if anyone knows how good the hospitals are there, if there are schools for "special children" and what kind of therapy is available. It is such a big step even if you don't have a disabled child so I would love any information I could get on the area, people, costs etc. Thank you so much for your help.


Hi there, 
I've just joined this website as I/we are thinking about moving to Dubai.
Like you we also have a severely disabled child and i was just wondering if you have found any suitable schools? Would appreciate any info, Thank you!


----------

